# Buttons for 2001 Navigation System



## TheThack (Aug 10, 2008)

Greetings all. I am new to this site and a first time poster. My 16 year old daughter has for her first car a 2001 Nissan Pathfinder LE with a Navigation System that also displays the controls for the air conditioner. On the right side of the panel are a series of controls and buttons specific to the A/C. The top button is the Auto and then next Econ. At the bottom of these series of buttons is the Off button. The Off button however is missing. I imagine over time it has just popped out and lost somewhere along the way.

Today I stopped by my local Nissan dealer with a few minor issues including checking on getting a new Off button. To my surprise they told me that to get that button I would essentially have to replace the entire unit at a cost of around $4 Grand (Yes, $4,000). After a good little laugh I realized they were serious. There is no replacement for this button.

I cannot imagine I am the first person to experience the loss of this small little button and figure someone somewhere has figured out an aftermarket option or developed a fix. For now, to turn off the unit we have to insert a paper clip in the hole where the off button was. While it is not a huge problem, it is surprising that there is not a replacement part for the button.

Anyone here have any suggestions?

Thanks in advance. BTW, I did a search and did not find this problem reported previously.


----------



## Calimoxo2 (Jan 25, 2005)

Check here. It shows a couple of knobs...hopefully the one you want is there. Roll over the part numbers...


----------



## TheThack (Aug 10, 2008)

Thanks Calimoxo. The diagrams shows the face panel but does not indicate the buttons as separate. The round knobs appear to be separate parts, but not the buttons.


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

It is true you have to purchase the entire unit just for that button but no way should it be 4 grand!!! Get another quote elsewhere!


----------



## TheThack (Aug 10, 2008)

Guess I will have to try the Nissan dealer in the town where I work..... Hard to believe the price my local dealer gave me.


----------



## gajego (Jun 19, 2007)

metro273 said:


> It is true you have to purchase the entire unit just for that button but no way should it be 4 grand!!! Get another quote elsewhere!


Amazing... Speachless. Why not buying another car in order to replace a $2 knob ??????


----------



## TheThack (Aug 10, 2008)

I have noticed that though the AC Compressor is off when I have the unit on Econ, the fan remains at full speed. When I turn the fan down through the touch screen on the navigation unit, the Econ goes off and it switches over to Auto which I think turns the AC compressor on. Is this normal or are you supposed to be able to control the fan speed while the unit is set to Econ? It may just be a malfunction as it is several years old so I thought I would check to see.


----------

